# Best Driver Pack



## evandrodtp (Jul 9, 2012)

Which is the best driver pack?
I've used "Driver Pack Solution", and i heard about "Snappy Driver Installer".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you talking about auto updating Driver software?

If so, then I would recommend you stay away from all of them. Drivers are not updated that often and it just adds bloatware to your system.


----------



## evandrodtp (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm talking about a driver pack for when i install a pc from scratch


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

As above, those "Driver packages" are a scam . . you should get your drivers from the manufacturers ( Motherboard or PC ) support site


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Newer versions of Windows have most of the drivers already in the OS. After installing an OS, go to the Device Manager. If there are any yellow flags, then those devices need to have drivers installed. No other drivers are required unless there is a problem. 
As stated, go to the computer/motherboard manufacturers drivers site, type in the make and model# or Service Tag# and download the drivers you require in the Device Manager for your model.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto to all the above.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I will add that while Windows does contain drivers for most hardware, they are basic drivers intended to get the hardware functional. The manufacturer drivers are often more current and include support for additional options/features.

When installing the OS:

1) install the OS, rebooting as needed
2) install the latest drivers provided by the hardware manufacturers (ie: motherboard, video, etc.)
3) run Windows update

Do NOT use "driver packs". Determine what hardware you are using and then visit all of the websites to get the latest drivers.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You install your drivers from the cd you got with your computer or motherboard or download them from your motherboard or pc manufacturers website. You do not need these so-called drivers packages and most often than not they contain viruses and other dodgy bloatware that you do not need.


----------

